# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  BrotherGoose's Lucid Workbook

## BrotherGoose

I'm going to start a workbook here too. I'll use this one for all my lucid experiences and the other for non-lucid dreaming, recall, sleep patterns etc.

*Reality Checks:*

-	Breathing through plugged nose.
-	Hand examination and finger push. 
-	When Im using a mirror I will typically tap it, expecting ripples of some sort in a dream. 

*Dream Signs:*

-	Crowded, exciting places (concerts/amusement parks etc.)
-	Boats
-	Friends that I dont often see, but have seen recently
-	Car accidents (although this usually wakes me up)

*Short-Term Goals:*

-	Sustain and explore lucid dreams more thoroughly
-	Increased stability/vividity
-	Continue to progress with recall
-	Establish more reliable dream signs

*Long-Term Goals:*

-	Explore my own psyche
-	Create my own dreamscapes that I can visit repeatedly

*Lucid/Dream Recall History:*

-	3-5 Lucid/Semi-Lucid. Nothing lasting more than a minute. Only one was not blurry.
-	Recall is improving rapidly. 2-3 dreams a night is typical (although less in the last few days). Page long DJs typical.

*Current Technique:*

-	My current technique (although at a certain point they seem to blend together to a degree) is DILD. Occasionally I will dabble with repeating some mantras before bed (MILD) with mixed results.
-	I have tried WILD, SSILD, and FILD multiple times each, both at the beginning of the night and w/ WBTB. In almost all occasions this results in me not becoming lucid and making it harder for me to sleep. For example, on some nights Ill be very tired and decide to try to WILD. In addition to it not working I will then spend 1+ hours to fall asleep. Ive since dropped these almost entirely, planning on trying them again once I am more familiar with the lucid dream state. 

My most recent working points have been to focus on improving my sleeping habits (hopefully the habits will stick). I wake up each morning at 630 (although I may need to move this forward to allow for more DJ time) meaning Ive had to more my bedtime from 12 to 1030. One of the biggest resistance points for me is that between work/commute/gym I now have <2 hours free time a day.

----------


## BrotherGoose

* Normal Task 
* Basic Task
* Advanced Task

Week 1 : Recall 7 dreams. Tell a DC you're dreaming. Short flight.
Week 2 : Do a proper WBTB. Stabilize the dream using senses. Use Telekinesis.
Week 3 : Try a WILD out. Levitate or do a short flight. Fly at supersonic speed (or close enough.)
Week 4 : Recall 5 dreams in a single night (fragments count.) Look in your pockets, see what you find! Summon a DC.
Week 5 : Successfully DEILD. Eat something. Teleport.
Week 6 : Rewind the entire day in your head before going to sleep. Play music, which song is it? Tell or ask a DC to do something for you.
Week 7 : Visit Dream World Academy, Find your Dream Weapon
Week 8, 9 : Visit Dream World Academy, Find other class friends!

----------


## BrotherGoose

I'll be starting Week 1 now. Aiming to complete the normal tasks on this run through as well as any basic tasks that I am able to.

So far this week (last night) I was able to recall 2 dreams although they were much less clear than they often are.

----------


## BrotherGoose

Remembered a total of 9 dreams last week, however this included 3 nights with no recall (the worst for me since I started keeping a dream journal). Sleep habits had a lot to do with this. Also, last weekend I had my first experience that I would describe as a true lucid dream! Had moderate amounts of control and was able to stabilize. Will post to my online DJ as I have time. Continuing on to week 2 goal - Do a proper WBTB.

----------


## BrotherGoose

Through a combination of pseudo-mandatory work parties as well as smoking a couple times for the first time in month I have had a terrible month for recall so far. No recall on 8/15 days so far. Pretty much the worst I've been since I started keeping a dream journal. However, that is all going to change! 2015 will be the year of the lucid dream and so I would like to finish 2014 with a big push so that I can start the new year on my front foot. 

Therefore, for the remainder of the month, I will be changing (and being stricter) about my nighttime routine, I will remain (relatively) sober (other than another fairly mandatory work event), and I will revamp my All Day Awareness practice.

My new nighttime routine will include going to my room :30 earlier to meditate (previous practice was sporadic) and waking up for 10 minutes after 4.5 hours into sleep to meditate/WBTB each night. 

Additionally I'm going to start transferring over my DJ to here, most recent first, to try and get some help identifying some dream signs. Whether or not I continue doing this into the new year remains to be seen. I really like the idea of audio recordings, we'll see though.

----------


## BrotherGoose

In other news, I failed to complete the week 2 task last week. I will do 2,3,&4 this week and 5 next week (I'm off work and will have time to DEILD).

----------

